# Deadlift bar height?



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi y'all

Just wondered if anyone could tell me what the standard hight for the bar is on deadlift? I only have 10kg plates, so mine is just under 6"-15cm. I think this is lower than normal, if so, is that an injury risk, or a benefit as I'm working a larger range of motion.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Deadlift is off the deck m8, regardless of how tall.

Rackpulls start with the bar off the ground


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u could do with starting higher, its usually from the height of a 20kg plate


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Dave said:


> Deadlift is off the deck m8, regardless of how tall.
> 
> Rackpulls start with the bar off the ground


nope thats wrong... if the plate is not the size of a standard 20kg plate then its not a standard deadlift... also you can do deficit deads from the deck but youre standing on plates or blocks (hence deficits) so really a standard deadlift is one thats lifted from the floor using plates the size of a standard 20kg plate... there is no problem with using smaller plates and this can be beneficial in helping one to lift more on a standard deadlift...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Greyphantom said:


> nope thats wrong... if the plate is not the size of a standard 20kg plate then its not a standard deadlift... also you can do deficit deads from the deck but youre standing on plates or blocks (hence deficits) so really a standard deadlift is one thats lifted from the floor using plates the size of a standard 20kg plate... there is no problem with using smaller plates and this can be beneficial in helping one to lift more on a standard deadlift...


That's the reason my first warm up set (minus stretching with the bar) is always at least 60kg. Can't keep my back straight enough otherwise.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Greyphantom said:


> nope thats wrong... if the plate is not the size of a standard 20kg plate then its not a standard deadlift... also you can do deficit deads from the deck but youre standing on plates or blocks (hence deficits) so really a standard deadlift is one thats lifted from the floor using plates the size of a standard 20kg plate... there is no problem with using smaller plates and this can be beneficial in helping one to lift more on a standard deadlift...


is there a standard measurement for 20kg plates, because in my gym we have 2 diff types both very professional one a larger heaxgon shape, one a smaller disc shape


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

zack amin said:


> is there a standard measurement for 20kg plates, because in my gym we have 2 diff types both very professional one a larger heaxgon shape, one a smaller disc shape


I'm sure I read on here that dead lifting with the hexagon plates wasn't the best. Something along the lines of the circular plates allowing a better groove when lifting from the floor that the cornered edge of the hex plate doesn't allow. Might be a load of pi5h though


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Be just like lifting off blocks wouldn't worry about it, but then I don't know much tbh?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

arnoldisnumerou said:


> I'm sure I read on here that dead lifting with the hexagon plates wasn't the best. Something along the lines of the circular plates allowing a better groove when lifting from the floor that the cornered edge of the hex plate doesn't allow. Might be a load of pi5h though


i prefer the hexes because they have a straight then an edge, so they dont roll away standard position everytime, and they look better lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

zack amin said:


> is there a standard measurement for 20kg plates, because in my gym we have 2 diff types both very professional one a larger heaxgon shape, one a smaller disc shape


the ivanko competition plates which are standard size are 45cm or 17.75 inches...

as for using hex plates, personally I think thats a no no... doesnt allow for a natural lift imho, eg the edge may push one side out a little more than the other make for an uneven lift and resetting is problematic... round plates for the win...


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Cheers for the input guys, I think I'll keep on as I am (as long as form isn't suffering) and tell myself if I was lifting from regulation hight I'd be lifting a good extra 2-250kg!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

9 inches to the centre of the bar, or 225mm if you want metric


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

x2 9inches (slightly under)


----------



## sutmae (Sep 29, 2011)

Previously deadlifted with 10kg plates at home and comparing that to using an olly bar in the gym at work using the bigger plates as mentioned above i feel my form is better with the latter.

i managed to get 2 x 25 kg standard plates today and just deadlifted with them at home and i definitely prefer it from a slightly higher starting point.

You could always knock up some sort of stands to raise them a bit.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

sutmae said:


> Previously deadlifted with 10kg plates at home and comparing that to using an olly bar in the gym at work using the bigger plates as mentioned above i feel my form is better with the latter.
> 
> i managed to get 2 x 25 kg standard plates today and just deadlifted with them at home and i definitely prefer it from a slightly higher starting point.
> 
> You could always knock up some sort of stands to raise them a bit.


I though about doing that, but I'm a bit of a short a##e anyway, so it's not too bad for me. Lol as long as I'm not risking injury I'm happy.


----------

